# Fishing!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't take this pic, but thought I would share it with ya'll.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That is sweet!!! That bird wont be thin for long if he eats all the fish...


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Good post,

Here is a link to a few more....

#1, #13, #23...."double-up" shot on #25

http://www.miguellasa.com/photos/sspopup.mg?AlbumID=1001578


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

I watched a Sea Ghul do that very thing at EC this last Sunday. Its simply amazing!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet pic fixed! Wish I could get em that easy!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Osprey are a pretty birds aren't they? Hope when I am reincarnated I can come back as one, if I don't get to be a human again! 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I wish only to be reincarnated as a Brahma. :lol: 

Okay, maybe not.

Nice shot. I got that in an email about a year ago and used it as my desktop for awhile. Looks like it was a nice bow, too.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Osprey are a pretty birds aren't they? *Hope when I am reincarnated I can come back as one, if I don't get to be a human again!* 8)


I've always thought the same thing. I have and osprey that lives out here in stansbury, I love watching him fish.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":cwjfa2zc]Osprey are a pretty birds aren't they? *Hope when I am reincarnated I can come back as one, if I don't get to be a human again!* 8)


I've always thought the same thing. I have and osprey that lives out here in stansbury, I love watching him fish.[/quote:cwjfa2zc]

Get out of here- You're like the brother I never had 

Oh wait I do have a brother- just not a brother that likes to fish like I do!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> [quote="fixed blade"ivxpmuv][quote="Poo Pie"ivxpmuv]Osprey are a pretty birds aren't they? *Hope when I am reincarnated I can come back as one, if I don't get to be a human again!* 8)


I've always thought the same thing. I have and osprey that lives out here in stansbury, I love watching him fish.[/quoteivxpmuv]

Get out of here- You're like the brother I never had 

Oh wait I do have a brother-* just not a brother that likes to fish like I do*![/quoteivxpmuv]

You get out of here, my brother might as well be adopted, as we are nothing alike!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

This is one of those one in a 1000, one in a million shots. Action wildlife photography is _extremely_ tough. Your usually at extented telephoto and trying to track an animal like this that is moving fast and even the best of the cameras out there still only catch photos in a 30 round burst(jpg) and 11-9 in RAW. You never know what they are going to do or when, amazing grab indeed.


----------

